# Extra 55 cents booking fee charged if no ABN Supplied



## Hugh G

This popped up yesterday









so does this mean:


Booking fee and other contributions (deduction) - AU$0.55
will be eliminated and as a result those "ABN NON-DECLARERS" will be out 55 cents per trip ?

Is the nett result a 55 cent loss per trip, or are there other implications IE GST ?


----------



## Bluey

So does that mean that uber has their own ABN?


----------



## Paul Collins

Bluey said:


> So does that mean that uber has their own ABN?


Since 2012, yes....


----------



## UberDriverAU

This is quite misleading from Uber. If you haven't supplied your ABN and GST details then all of their fees have been inclusive of GST since the 1st of July 2017. At this point in time, their booking fee deduction *is* 55 cents inclusive of GST, so nothing actually changes.


----------



## Bluey

Paul Collins said:


> Since 2012, yes....
> 
> View attachment 166565


So why isn't their abn on the invoices sent to the drivers and the customers ?


----------



## Where to Mister?

If you provide your ABN and GST registration status Uber refunds you the 5c GST so you are only paying them a net 50c. This appears as “Tax on Fee” on your payment statements. If you don’t provide these details, Uber are advising you that you will not receive the 5c back, so the fee will be 55c including GST. 

It’s not an extra charge - they are already charging the 55c booking fee.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Bluey said:


> So why isn't their abn on the invoices sent to the drivers and the customers ?


Because we are not paid through Uber Australia Pty Ltd.

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if Uber Australia Pty Ltd has nothing to do with Über - 'the technology company'.

Check - https://my.uber.com.au/ for example. This is UberGlobal a web hosting service, that precedes Über's services in Australia by many years.
There are also many other 'Ubers' in Australia who were here well before Travis even thought of Über.

edit reason: spelling
.


----------



## weekendnightdriver

Paul Collins said:


> Since 2012, yes....
> 
> View attachment 166565


That's a private ambulance company and has goddam nothing to do with Rasier Pacific V.O.F. which you have contract with.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

weekendnightdriver said:


> That's a private ambulance company and has goddam nothing to do with Rasier Pacific V.O.F. which you have contract with.


LOL 
Close enough. Don't worry about it. 

.
.


----------



## fields

Anyone else get the feeling this supposedly de-regulation of the taxi industry is rapidly turning into re-regulation, stricter than ever before?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Since 2012, yes....
> View attachment 166565





weekendnightdriver said:


> That's a private ambulance company and has goddam nothing to do with Rasier Pacific V.O.F. which you have contract with.


I must admit to being more than a little shocked with this piece of apparent misinformation, Paul.

As you are "fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane" and as the drivers' advocate, who we rely and depend upon to bring us the 'news behind the news', this is very unfortunate. 

Would you please check with Über management and come back with clarification on this? I, and I'm sure many others, are now concerned that we may need to get Ambo accreditation and licensing.

This would be the last straw for many, I'm afraid.


----------



## Where to Mister?

I am surprised Who is John Galt? that you hadn't picked up on the Groundhog Day-like GST/ABN nature of this post. Andie will be disappointed in you.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

weekendnightdriver said:


> That's a private ambulance company and has goddam nothing to do with Rasier Pacific V.O.F. which you have contract with.


So one could assume that by ringin an ambulance station one time too many they could in fact redirect the known caller to the Beyond Blue or some similar services? ???


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

WOW,can not stop mumbling Joni Mitchell song


----------



## Paul Collins

weekendnightdriver said:


> That's a private ambulance company and has goddam nothing to do with Rasier Pacific V.O.F. which you have contract with.


Not sure where you got that from.
Uber Australia Pty Ltd is Uber as we know it. Happy to accept your correction at any time.
Like when they were at Hendra in Brisbane, actually they might still have an operations office there still.
https://www.yellowpages.com.au/qld/hendra/uber-australia-pty-ltd-1000001900642-listing.html

Or their current Brisbane office.
Apologies are accepted or you can remain looking like a bit silly. Up to you and Galt. 
Ambulance company? Where on earth is that link or data? Dear me.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Not sure where you got that from.
> Uber Australia Pty Ltd is Uber as we know it. Happy to accept your correction at any time.
> Like when they were at Hendra in Brisbane, actually they might still have an operations office there still.
> https://www.yellowpages.com.au/qld/hendra/uber-australia-pty-ltd-1000001900642-listing.html


Guys,slow down,we have to give a benefit of the doubt to Paul,it must have been some mistake...
What kind of "sicko" would lie and make up stories to whole World as UP is GLOBAL.
You have my full confidence


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Guys,slow down,we have to give a benefit of the doubt to Paul,it must have been some mistake...
> What kind of "sicko" would lie and make up stories to whole World as UP is GLOBAL.
> You have my full confidence


No correction or apology by you, noted.
Uber Australia Pty Ltd runs the operations, pays tax in Oz and is not the entity the driver contract to. 
All Uber staff in Australia work for Uber Australia Pty Ltd.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> No correction or apology by you, noted.





Paul Collins said:


> No correction or apology by you, noted.
> Uber Australia Pty Ltd runs the operations, pays tax in Oz and is not the entity the driver contract to.
> All Uber staff in Australia work for Uber Australia Pty Ltd.


...so that is a different uber to the one in Amsterdam ????,so if as a driver I can not contact this uber,what concern it is to me???????????????????????????
Please talk about uber we,as the drivers are concern with,or I will talk to you about a horse called Uber,and believe me it,is munching on grass in Glenworth Valley NSW


----------



## weekendnightdriver

Paul Collins said:


> Not sure where you got that from.
> Uber Australia Pty Ltd is Uber as we know it. Happy to accept your correction at any time.
> Like when they were at Hendra in Brisbane, actually they might still have an operations office there still.
> https://www.yellowpages.com.au/qld/hendra/uber-australia-pty-ltd-1000001900642-listing.html
> 
> Or their current Brisbane office.
> Apologies are accepted or you can remain looking like a bit silly. Up to you and Galt.
> Ambulance company? Where on earth is that link or data? Dear me.
> 
> View attachment 166715


Check their historical details on ABR site, please.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

weekendnightdriver said:


> Check their historical details on ABR site, please.


how do you do it?


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...so that is a different uber to the one in Amsterdam ????,so if as a driver I can not contact this uber,what concern it is to me???????????????????????????
> Please talk about uber we,as the drivers are concern with,or I will talk to you about a horse called Uber,and believe me it,is munching on grass in Glenworth Valley NSW


Yes different, like Apple Australia Pty Ltd is different to Apple Inc in the US. 
When you talk or meet with Uber in OZ, they all work for Uber Australia Pty Ltd.



weekendnightdriver said:


> Check their historical details on ABR site, please.


So this ambulance company shares the same office as Uber in Brisbane? Dear me.....


----------



## UberDriverAU

weekendnightdriver said:


> Check their historical details on ABR site, please.


Uber Australia Pty Ltd is the local marketing arm of Uber B.V., hence marketing such as:


https://www.uber.com/en-AU/blog/melbourne/aflgf-terms/ said:


> 2. The promoter is Uber Australia Pty Ltd (ABN 49 160 299 865) of Level 30, 580 George Street, Sydney NSW 2000 ("Promoter").
> 
> 3. Entry is only open to individuals aged 18 years or over who have an active UBER driver account and who is an eligible Victorian Platinum partner for the month of September for the purposes of Uber's Momentum Rewards Program and has taken a trip as a driver using Uber within 14 days from the start of the Promotional Period ("Eligible Entrant"). Employees (and their immediate families) of the Promoter and agencies associated with this promotion are ineligible to enter. Immediate family means any of the following: spouse, ex-spouse, de-facto spouse, child or step-child (whether natural or by adoption), parent, step-parent, grandparent, step-grandparent, uncle, aunt, niece, nephew, brother, sister, step-brother, step-sister or 1st cousin.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

can not be truth,if it was so uber would have to withhold GST,who is telling fibbs????


----------



## Paul Collins

'Uber Australia is a wholly owned subsidiary of Uber International Holding BV, which is based in the Netherlands. The company argues its Australian operations merely provide support services to its parent company in the Netherlands.'

http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...nue-but-questions-remain-20161031-gsf4xx.html


----------



## UberDriverAU

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> can not be truth,if it was so uber would have to withhold GST,who is telling fibbs????


Our contract isn't with the local company, who offer local marketing and support services to the mothership.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> 'Uber Australia is a wholly owned subsidiary of Uber International Holding BV, which is based in the Netherlands. The company argues its Australian operations merely provide support services to its parent company in the Netherlands.'
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...nue-but-questions-remain-20161031-gsf4xx.html


so basically it is as good as the horse called Uber,the different is that horse does not lie,so who you have hotline with????
seems that you are fully aware that any potential driver should go to uber office with a Lawyer as dealing with uber is like a minefield or a paddock full of [email protected]#


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> so basically it is as good as the horse called Uber,the different is that horse does not lie,so who you have hotline with????
> seems that you are fully aware that any potential driver should go to uber office with a Lawyer as dealing with uber is like a minefield or a paddock full of [email protected]#


I am not sure that people who think Uber is an ambulance company should have any contact at all with Uber people.

Still as you and Mr Galt seems keen, please PM me your real name, address and mobile number and I will facilitate any introduction that may be necessary.

Uber will not deal or speak with anonymous people, especially those who are stupid enough to think that uber Australia is an ambulance company, so you will have to acknowledge your mistake as any grown up would.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> I am not sure that people who think Uber is an ambulance company should have any contact at all with Uber people.
> 
> Still as you and Mr Galt seems keen, please PM me your real name, address and mobile number and I will facilitate any introduction that may be necessary.
> 
> Uber will not deal or speak with anonymous people, especially those who are stupid enough to think that uber Australia is an ambulance company, so you will have to acknowledge your mistake as any grown up would.


hey ,you don't have to prove that you are not on the side of the drivers


----------



## Paul Collins

UberDriverAU said:


> Our contract isn't with the local company, who offer local marketing and support services to the mothership.


It must be a very complex financial relationship really. As I understand it 75% of the Uber commission on fares stays here and is declared for tax $2.6 million in 2015/16 and they expect double that for 16/17.

This is very different to Apple for example where the majority is shipped OS.

I would have thought more than 25% would go OS for Uber also.

This is beyond the scope of the managers I speak with so I am not sure I would ever get any details.



ST DYMPHNA son said:


> hey ,you don't have to prove that you are not on the side of the drivers


So you wish to remain anonymous and think that Uber Australia is an ambulance company. Noted.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

I got an ulcer on my lip and it hurts when I'm laughing


----------



## UberDriverAU

Paul Collins said:


> It must be a very complex financial relationship really. As I understand it 75% of the Uber commission on fares stays here and is declared for tax $2.6 million in 2015/16 and they expect double that for 16/17.
> 
> This is very different to Apple for example where the majority is shipped OS.
> 
> I would have thought more than 25% would go OS for Uber also.
> 
> This is beyond the scope of the managers I speak with so I am not sure I would ever get any details.
> 
> ? So you wish to remain anonymous and think that Uber Australia is an ambulance company. Better get a table ready for Galt as you are going to need to tag team again.


It is complex, because their "double sandwich" structure is all about tax minimisation and avoidance.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> It must be a very complex financial relationship really. As I understand it 75% of the Uber commission on fares stays here and is declared for tax $2.6 million in 2015/16 and they expect double that for 16/17.
> 
> This is very different to Apple for example where the majority is shipped OS.
> 
> I would have thought more than 25% would go OS for Uber also.
> 
> This is beyond the scope of the managers I speak with so I am not sure I would ever get any details.
> 
> So you wish to remain anonymous and think that Uber Australia is an ambulance company. Noted.


that is what you think , show me even one post where someone called uber an ambulance company
and drop some names of uber people you talking to.
If you don't find anyone else then who is stupid?????


----------



## Paul Collins

weekendnightdriver said:


> That's a private ambulance company and has goddam nothing to do with Rasier Pacific V.O.F. which you have contract with.


are you ok to admit your mistake?


----------



## UberDriverAU

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> show me even one post where someone called uber an ambulance company


See:


weekendnightdriver said:


> That's a private ambulance company and has goddam nothing to do with Rasier Pacific V.O.F. which you have contract with.


Uber Australia Pty Ltd is not a private ambulance company, and is affiliated with Rasier Pacific.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> are you ok to admit your mistake?


who do you think you are ?



UberDriverAU said:


> See:
> 
> Uber Australia Pty Ltd is not a private ambulance company, and is affiliated with Rasier Pacific.


OK.so there is two of them


----------



## Paul Collins

UberDriverAU said:


> See:
> 
> Uber Australia Pty Ltd is not a private ambulance company, and is affiliated with Rasier Pacific.


Really might be a complete waste of time trying to convince 'people' Uber is not an ambulance company. I bow out.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Who is John Galt? said:


> Would you please check with Über management and come back with clarification on this? I, and I'm sure many others, are now concerned that we may need to get Ambo accreditation and licensing.
> This would be the last straw for many, I'm afraid.





Paul Collins said:


> Not sure where you got that from.
> Uber Australia Pty Ltd is Uber as we know it.
> Apologies are accepted or you can remain looking like a bit silly. Up to you and Galt.
> Ambulance company? Where on earth is that link or data? Dear me.


Well, I don't mind saying that I am a little conflicted. On the one hand, I have asked you Paul, to reach out and provide some clarity as you are "fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane." It appears that you may have done this; or you have gained the information perhaps by some other means at your disposal through your extensive network of movers and shakers through the length and breadth of this great land. It doesn't really matter, how you came by this information. The bottom line is that, I asked you to step up and clarify something and you have. Once again, the leader shines.

There will be thousands of drivers around Australia cracking champagne tonight in celebration at this outcome. Good Lord, I have been run ragged this afternoon trying to pacify hordes of drivers who somehow got hold of my number, and every one of them was beside themselves about having to now get Ambo accreditation and licensing. I'm sure the Ambo thing was a furphy and I'm sure some are laughing at our gullibility.

Nonetheless, it just goes to show many drivers are frightened and fragile and have had a gutful of all the lies and deceit and obfuscation and half truths and manipulation that Über has refined to an artform and serves out on a daily basis. Is it any wonder that the driver brotherhood so quickly accepted this latest imposition?

I indeed need to offer an apology...... I hereby, humbly apologise for jumping to conclusions about Uber Australia Pty Ltd being an ambulance company. And I offer that apology without condition and with the greatest sincerity. I believe I am man enough to step up and say "yes, I was wrong". What really disappoints me, is that I doubted you. Not totally, but there was that little niggling doubt about the Ambos and I thought, well this wouldn't surprise me at all. Über is up to its old tricks; it has done a deal with the various governments and and now we are going to need to update our Über Access accreditation to full blown Ambo accreditation.

I'm sure you can empathise with the feelings of the common driver here, Paul. We don't all have your qualities. I've mentioned this many times in the past. There are those who stand head and shoulders above the common man. You are in that league. In fact, I was watching 'Gladiator' again on the box the other night and to see at the beginning of the movie, the way General Maximus, the favourite general of Emperor Marcus Aurelius, commanded the army battalions, well, to be honest I immediately though of you. Leader and Commander.

I sincerely hope this hasn't diminished our friendship. I would hate for that to happen. The details of Uber Australia Pty Ltd and/or anyother company for that matter are totally superfluous to the OP. The drivers are not paid through Uber Australia Pty Ltd.

And there I think, is a reason that you also need to provide an apology.



Bluey said:


> So does that mean that uber has their own ABN?


Between Bluey 's post at #2 and your post at #3, *you *have derailed the entire point of this thread. Bluey quite clearly was referencing the drivers not the muppets, but you immediately jumped up and declared that Über has an ABN. This, I'm afraid has all the hallmarks of the deceit and obfuscation and half truths of Über itself, and I would ask you to examine your true motives here. I really don't think you have done yourself any favours.

I am willing to put this aside as a one off. A slip up. It is not like you. I'm still willing to be your campaign manager for the assault on the position of Queensland Premier. But...... I would ask that in the future please be a little more considerate of the truth. Thank you, Paul.
.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Really might be a complete waste of time trying to convince 'people' Uber is not an ambulance company. I bow out.


in the light of all the scandals uber is involved with probably it would not be such a bad thing


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Where to Mister? said:


> I am surprised Who is John Galt? that you hadn't picked up on the Groundhog Day-like GST/ABN nature of this post. Andie will be disappointed in you.


Whoa!! Thanks for the heads up.  Due to this being about New Fatigue Laws as well as the unmentionable (Lordy, it just goes on and on and on and on - check a current Melbourne thread  ) I thought perhaps an Andie here might be wasted. But then I reconsidered.  Enjoy.










Unfortunately, this is not one of mine so I don't have the original sizes.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

don't repeat same thing over and over,looks unintelligent


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Post #2 was a question and I provided the information in #3 and very relevant to GST and Uber but I can see how someone who thinks Uber Australia is an ambulance company might have some comprehension issues.


Paul, you talk about comprehension. I have retracted my belief or half belief that Uber Aust etc., may have been an ambulance company. I have apologised. I have been man enough to admit a perceived or actual error. You, on the other hand are having difficulty in comprehension, and or, the ability to not only see, but tell the truth.

The information in post #3 has no relevance to a driver. None. Nada. Zip! Bluey , the author of post #2 is a driver, not a muppet. I believe it is fair to say that he has no interest in the taxation aspect, or probably any other aspect for that matter, of the muppets lives. What he *is *interested in, is the tax arrangements between himself the ATO and the division or otherwise of Über which pays his income.

To argue otherwise is disingenuous, and I'm afraid I am beginning to rethink my opinion of you. You have gone off on some wild tangent to the OP's post and he along with many others are probably questioning, not only your integrity as our driver advocate, but perhaps other aspects of your personality.
You seem to be falling from grace in many areas and I'm beginning to get very concerned about you.

edit reason: spelling
.


----------



## weekendnightdriver

Paul Collins said:


> Really might be a complete waste of time trying to convince 'people' Uber is not an ambulance company. I bow out.


If you just clicked the 'historical detail,' you could see their business name. Their business name is 'HC Urgent Patient Transfer.' They just happened to have 'Uber' in their Entity Name and there are many other 'Uber' entities. Have you got any contract document or invoice from them? If you quote knowingly intentionally wrong ABN number, ATO can find it out very easily.










ATO Black Economy Taskforce is cracking down tradies who wrongfully quote Bunnings ABN and you are the next.
http://www.news.com.au/finance/econ...m/news-story/1b0b8385af89fc683d0d4042132efe88


----------



## Paul Collins

weekendnightdriver said:


> If you just clicked the 'historical detail,' you could see their business name. Their business name is 'HC Urgent Patient Transfer.' They just happened to have 'Uber' in their Entity Name and there are many other 'Uber' entities. Have you got any contract document or invoice from them? If you quote knowingly intentionally wrong ABN number, ATO can find it out very easily.
> 
> View attachment 166727
> 
> 
> ATO Black Economy Taskforce is cracking down tradies who wrongfully quote Bunnings ABN and you are the next.
> http://www.news.com.au/finance/econ...m/news-story/1b0b8385af89fc683d0d4042132efe88


Dear me... can you see the abn number in the link below?

When you are ready to admit you are wrong, then let's carry on with the GST issues perhaps. The ATO also investigate fools.

https://www.uber.com/en-AU/blog/melbourne/aflgf-terms


----------



## weekendnightdriver

Paul Collins said:


> Dear me... can you see the abn number in the link below?
> 
> When you are ready to admit you are wrong, then let's carry on with the GST issues perhaps. The ATO also investigate fools.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/en-AU/blog/melbourne/aflgf-terms
> 
> View attachment 166731


It's funny. They may have something to do with Raiser Pacific V.O.F., but they are not the entity who contracted with you.
Have you any contract document or invoice from them? Quote ABN of Uber Australia, Bunnings or anything you like.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Dear me... can you see the abn number in the link below?
> https://www.uber.com/en-AU/blog/melbourne/aflgf-terms


Obfuscation, Paul. This is very, very sad.

You are taking a leaf out of Über's book of obfuscation and half truths. Nobody gives a flying duck about Uber Australia Pty Ltd and you continue to duck and weave like a wounded fox.

As I previous indicated, the issue is about the GST and associated trickery of Über Rasier (the finger) not any other entity. 
The credibility alarm is sounding louder and I'm afraid until I see an apology, such as I had the good grace to offer; until I see similar, well I will just have to withdraw my support for all the fantastic things I had planned for you, and you may well settle into a life of mediocrity.

Can you imagine the chagrin when, perhaps next time, or the time after when you call as you are "fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane" and there is a constant busy signal. Can you imagine that? Well, unfortunately I believe that scenario may be closer than you think. Not only that, but it appears you are burning all your bridges here for the supposed affection and attention of the evil Über, who will discard you like an empty Mentos wrapper!

Don't you come crawling back to me then, mister. It will be too late!
.


----------



## Paul Collins

weekendnightdriver said:


> It's funny. They may have something to do with Raiser Pacific V.O.F., but they are not the entity who contracted with you.
> Have you any contract document or invoice from them? Quote ABN of Uber Australia, Bunnings or anything you like.


It's funny. Uber Australia Pty Ltd is 100% owned by Raiser but hey, they have nothing to do with them. Too funny... keep it coming please. 
I have never stated the driver contract to Uber Australia Pty Ltd, that is just you making stuff up.


----------



## weekendnightdriver

Paul Collins said:


> I have never stated the driver contract to Uber Australia Pty Ltd, that is just you making stuff up.


So, how could you claim GST credit from them? Have you got any invoice from them?


----------



## Paul Collins

weekendnightdriver said:


> So, how could you claim GST credit from them? Have you got any invoice from them?


Drivers do not claim any GST credit from Uber AU or Raiser fees or commissions. What are you on about?


----------



## UberDriverAU

Paul Collins said:


> Drivers do not claim any GST credit from Uber AU or Raiser fees or commissions. What are you on about?


Uber is required to pay GST where ABN and GST details haven't been supplied, and drivers can claim a GST credit for it.


weekendnightdriver said:


> So, how could you claim GST credit from them? Have you got any invoice from them?


How many trips have you taken where Uber took more than $82.50 of the fare?


----------



## Paul Collins

UberDriverAU said:


> Uber is required to pay GST where ABN and GST details haven't been supplied, and drivers can claim a GST credit for it.


Mmmm... this would only be the case where the driver is gst registered and has not provided those details to Uber?


----------



## weekendnightdriver

Paul Collins said:


> Drivers do not claim any GST credit from Uber AU or Raiser fees or commissions. What are you on about?












Post #1: Uber takes GST portion of booking fee?
Post #2: Does that mean Uber has ABN?
Post #3: You said.

Although later you said that the company with that ABN does not contract with driver(I missed this part because I was busy driving), from these 3 posts I thought you implied that the company takes the GST.

Anyway, it is weird that the company also runs the business 'HC Urgent Patient Transport' if it is the subsidiary of Uber.


----------



## UberDriverAU

weekendnightdriver said:


> Anyway, it is weird that the company also runs the business 'HC Urgent Patient Transport' if it is the subsidiary of Uber.


That business name was cancelled months after it was registered. You don't cancel an active business name.



Paul Collins said:


> Mmmm... this would only be the case where the driver is gst registered and has not provided those details to Uber?


Bingo. That's exactly what I've done. I'm more than happy for Uber to pay GST and to claim credits rather than rely on little 5 cent amounts that may or may not make their way to me. It makes redundant a lot of verification that I would otherwise need to do.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

I have to apologize profoundly as I just find out that the horse called Uber was named differently at birth to what name is used by a girl who ride it and again different by girl father who pays for upkeep of it and to confuse even more company which send the invoice for agistment to the father have this horse under name that nether the father or girl use.
There is a photo of horse called Uber in the thread "Daily photos upload" and I have a direct hotline to Uber,Oh well,to managers and the owner of Uber,that part is a bit confusing cos girl claims to be the owner but never paid any money for it and father who finances most of it but does not want have anything to do with it..............have look at the photo of Uber,uber looks great,but is kind of smelly....of course.....that is the horse called Uber


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Drivers do not claim any GST credit from Uber AU or Raiser fees or commissions. What are you on about?


does not matter what kind of BS is being peddled,we,the drivers should be able to claim GST credits.


----------



## Hugh G

UberDriverAU said:


> Bingo. That's exactly what I've done. I'm more than happy for Uber to pay GST and to claim credits rather than rely on little 5 cent amounts that may or may not make their way to me. It makes redundant a lot of verification that I would otherwise need to do.


+1



Paul Collins said:


> Drivers do not claim any GST credit from Uber AU or Raiser fees or commissions. What are you on about?


I did not give UBER my ABN

I am claiming a GST Credit for $15.34 - see below

This Uber issued Document has all sort of GST implications, yet there is not an UBER ABN number to be found...

Another mystery... is the money that is electronically paid in our accounts sourced from an Australian entity ? 
If so surely the BANKS and/or ATO would require an ABN number... I'll ask my bank if they have an ABN for whoever is depositing this money ever week.


----------



## Paul Collins

Hugh G said:


> +1
> 
> I did not give UBER my ABN
> 
> I am claiming a GST Credit for $15.34 - see below
> 
> This Uber issued Document has all sort of GST implications, yet there is not an UBER ABN number to be found...
> 
> Another mystery... is the money that is electronically paid in our accounts sourced from an Australian entity ?
> If so surely the BANKS and/or ATO would require an ABN number... I'll ask my bank if they have an ABN for whoever is depositing this money ever week.
> 
> View attachment 166794


Mmmm.... I must check my online invoices as well as that is not what I expected to see.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Mmmm.... I must check my online invoices as well as that is not what I expected to see.


just ring and ask them,is it not what your direct contact with people from uber is for???and then you can relay it to rest of us
but perhaps they busy in the morning as many drunks hurt them self at Friday Night Out drinks


----------



## Paul Collins

Hugh G said:


> +1
> 
> I did not give UBER my ABN
> 
> I am claiming a GST Credit for $15.34 - see below
> 
> This Uber issued Document has all sort of GST implications, yet there is not an UBER ABN number to be found...
> 
> Another mystery... is the money that is electronically paid in our accounts sourced from an Australian entity ?
> If so surely the BANKS and/or ATO would require an ABN number... I'll ask my bank if they have an ABN for whoever is depositing this money ever week.
> 
> View attachment 166794


Mmm..... My partner invoices for the uber fees do not have GST in them.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Paul Collins said:


> Mmm..... My partner invoices for the uber fees do not have GST in them.
> 
> View attachment 166845


That's because you have provided your ABN and GST details. Due to the "Netflix tax" amendments to the GST law, Uber isn't required to pay GST on their transactions with you.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Still as you and Mr Galt seems keen, please PM me your real name, address and mobile number and I will facilitate any introduction that may be necessary.
> 
> Uber will not deal or speak with anonymous people, especially those who are stupid enough to think that uber Australia is an ambulance company, so you will have to acknowledge your mistake as any grown up would.





Paul Collins said:


> Mmmm.... I must check my online invoices as well as that is not what I expected to see.


I find this very interesting. You now resort to name calling and ad hominem posts when I have pointed out the error of your * position * in this matter. You then go on to belittle me for a previous error in which I had the good grace and intestinal fortitude to apologise in that same * thread *

To paraphrase your words, I *have* - "acknowledged my mistake as any grown up would."
You however, are yet to do so. This does not send a very positive message, Paul.

Your second quote above - "that is not what I expected to see", continues I'm afraid; to provide evidence of your inability to keep abreast of the goings on in the Über driver world. I am not going to lower myself and call you names as you now seem to be doing in desperation to have your message heard. However, for one who is "fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane", I would have thought that you would simply jump on the hotline and seek clarification.

I'm beginning to see a very real deterioration here. Is there anything I can do to help?
.

.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

Hugh G said:


> +1
> 
> I did not give UBER my ABN
> 
> I am claiming a GST Credit for $15.34 - see below
> 
> This Uber issued Document has all sort of GST implications, yet there is not an UBER ABN number to be found...
> 
> Another mystery... is the money that is electronically paid in our accounts sourced from an Australian entity ?
> If so surely the BANKS and/or ATO would require an ABN number... I'll ask my bank if they have an ABN for whoever is depositing this money ever week.
> 
> View attachment 166794


I see the GST is added to your gross amount, does that mean Uber has charged you for the GST they paid because you didn't give your details?


----------



## Paul Collins

AvengingxxAngel said:


> I see the GST is added to your gross amount, does that mean Uber has charged you for the GST they paid because you didn't give your details?


Would also like to know what entity they have at the bottom of that invoice please?


----------



## Hugh G

AvengingxxAngel said:


> I see the GST is added to your gross amount, does that mean Uber has charged you for the GST they paid because you didn't give your details?


I would now presume that is the case - if UBER are charging me $15.34, which is part of the GST they (alledgedly) paid, which UBER entity is involved ??

Is it the Dutch VAN UBER, or some Australian UBER entity with a mystery ABN ??



Paul Collins said:


> Would also like to know what entity they have at the bottom of that invoice please?


Just did a quick scan of all of my invoices, the address:

"Issued by Uber B.V. on behalf of Rasier Pacific V.O.F.
Vijzelstraat 68-78, 1017 HL Amsterdam / COC #: 64788075"​
is on every invoice I have ever received !

See Below - Address from my invoice, picture from my sick mind !


----------



## Who is John Galt?

.
Try as I might I cannot find Uber Australia Pty Ltd or its ABN on this invoice.
Then again I might need to go to SpecSavers, or perhaps you may be wrong Paul.
Again, to use your words,


Paul Collins said:


> Dear me... can you see the abn number in the link below?
> 
> When you are ready to admit you are wrong, then let's carry on with the GST issues perhaps. The ATO also investigate fools.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Try as I might I cannot find Uber Australia Pty Ltd or its ABN on this invoice.
> Then again I might need to go to SpecSavers, or perhaps you may be wrong Paul.
> Again, to use your words,
> 
> View attachment 166892


this direct phone contact becoming more peculiar with every passing minute...just remind me my days working in times long gone.
We were "shooting" for a client a photo with a beautiful model and my friend who was a main "shooter"was besotted with her and acting around like a "kid".
When she noted his closed eyes while taking the photo she started laughing which changed to a smile when he explained that she is too beautiful to work with ...
He was in LOVE!!!!!!!!
Then one evening he told me that he is going for IT!!!!!!!!!!!
Next day I was "sick"to listen about the details of what he did,-you know what I mean-but the problem was that the girl was not really aware that he even existed beside that one day in the studio.!!!!!
Do they know that you have the relationship with them?????what kind of direct phone contact do you have???do they ignore you as you never come up with anything other people already knew??what kind of "loop" are you in????is that real????


----------



## Paul Collins

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Try as I might I cannot find Uber Australia Pty Ltd or its ABN on this invoice.
> Then again I might need to go to SpecSavers, or perhaps you may be wrong Paul.
> Again, to use your words,
> 
> View attachment 166896


I did not state that Uber AU were doing the invoicing. I stated I did not know. You are the one making stuff up about what I said or did not say, so carry on.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> this direct phone contact becoming more peculiar with every passing minute...just remind me my days working in times long gone...
> He was in LOVE!!!!!!!!
> Do they know that you have the relationship with them?????what kind of direct phone contact do you have???do they ignore you as you never come up with anything other people already knew??what kind of "loop" are you in????is that real????


Mmmmm....I think the loop he is in, is the Hadron Collider.
.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

You know that it wouldn't be untrue
You know that I wouldn't be a liar
If I was to say to you
common,bring some hay and I take you hayer.
Come on guys,once a life time offer,bring a bale of hay and I will arrange meeting with Uber.One on One,no BS,just a horse sense....
*Inspired by the lyrics of the one of the greatest bands that ever existed "The Doors"


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> I did not state that Uber AU were doing the invoicing. I stated I did not know. You are the one making stuff up about what I said or did not say, so carry on.


I am the one making stuff up!!!! Making stuff up!!! I have never, *ever, *been subjected to such an outrageous accusation!!! How dare you!!

This is an absolute outrage and I am *very *affronted. You sir, will be hearing from a team of attorneys headed up by my wonderfully talented, energetic and athletic * pole dancing lawyer * and you will be subjected to the full force of the libel laws of this great land of ours. Character assassination is a very, very serious offense and I would direct you to examine the recent case involving my good friend Rebel 'Rebo' Wilson. Prepare yourself for a life of penury and disgrace.

When the courts are finished with you I wouldn't be at all surprised if you spent the rest of the term of your natural life behind bars. I am absolutely incensed at this assertion and it will be fought all the way to the High Court if necessary. I refuse for my name and reputation to stigmatised with such filth!!
.
.


----------



## prk

Who is John Galt? said:


> I am the one making stuff up!!!! Making stuff up!!! I have never, *ever, *been subjected to such an outrageous accusation!!! How dare you!!
> 
> This is an absolute outrage and I am *very *affronted. You sir, will be hearing from a team of attorneys headed up by my wonderfully talented, energetic and athletic * pole dancing lawyer * and you will be subjected to the full force of the libel laws of this great land of ours. Character assassination is a very, very serious offense and I would direct you to examine the recent case involving my good friend Rebel 'Rebo' Wilson. Prepare yourself for a life of penury and disgrace.
> 
> When the courts are finished with you I wouldn't be at all surprised if you spent the rest of the term of your natural life behind bars. I am absolutely incensed at this assertion and it will be fought all the way to the High Court if necessary. I refuse for my name and reputation to stigmatised with such filth!!
> .


you're channelling Ignatius again


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

prk said:


> you're channelling Ignatius again



had to google it


----------



## Who is John Galt?

prk said:


> you're channelling Ignatius again


I think it is time we spent an afternoon together and channeled other things. 
We could channel and transport each other to places that were previously unknown. 
(\ /)
( ..)
(")(")

C'mon Babe


----------



## UberDriverAU

In the context of this thread Paul Collins, the question asked related to Uber starting to charge GST inclusive prices, and whether or not this meant Uber had an ABN. The correct answer to that is: no, Uber the foreign entity does not have an ABN, nor are they required to, even though they are required to pay GST on all their fees if a driver hasn't stated that they are registered for GST.


----------



## prk

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> had to google it


have you read "a confederacy of dunces?"
if not, please do, a brilliant book!
(you could always read it between pings)



Who is John Galt? said:


> I think it is time we spent an afternoon together and channeled other things.
> We could channel and transport each other to places that were previously unknown.
> (\ /)
> ( ..)
> (")(")
> 
> C'mon Babe


I'm surprised you think you'd have the time, what with Helga, Helena, Heloise etc..etc..etc.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

prk said:


> have you read "a confederacy of dunces?"
> if not, please do, a brilliant book!
> (you could always read it between pings)
> 
> I'm surprised you think you'd have the time, what with Helga, Helena, Heloise etc..etc..etc.


googled, hooked, have to get it,thanks


----------



## Who is John Galt?

prk said:


> I'm surprised you think you'd have the time, what with Helga, Helena, Heloise etc..etc..etc.


The sisters are a mere blip in our calendar. Say the word and they are gone. 
Babe with you, time would be of no essence. 
Time would stand still and all other worldly constraints would take a holiday whilst we were together.
Time simply wouldn't exist. There would be just you and me. Alone together. The time place continuum dissolves and becomes you and me.
It really is that elemental.
.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

UberDriverAU said:


> In the context of this thread Paul Collins, the question asked related to Uber starting to charge GST inclusive prices, and whether or not this meant Uber had an ABN. The correct answer to that is: no, Uber the foreign entity does not have an ABN, nor are they required to, even though they are required to pay GST on all their fees if a driver hasn't stated that they are registered for GST.


Firstly ,I would like to say thank you for trying to explain "stuff" that an average Joe will have "no idea" ever!!!!and it is evident that you know exactly what you are writing about,so thank you again,it is very helpful to one and many. 
Others who do know very little but pretend to know plenty just shut up as you are messing with people who put their trust in you believing in your BS with direct relationship


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Since 2012, yes....
> 
> View attachment 166565


Can you explain the dates as it seems that your alleged partners you have direct contact with telling you very little!!!!!!!!!!!
screen shot from historical search ABN uber number as you told us since 2012 
*Business name: * Hybrid Cars (HC) Urgent Patient Transfer
*Status: * Cancelled
*Registration date: * 20/07/2015
*Renewal date: * 20/07/2018
*Cancelled date: * 1/11/2015
*Cancellation under review: * 
*Address for service of documents: * 
*Principal place of business: * 
*Holder(s) details: * 
*Debtor representative(s): *
not applicable








*Notified successor(s): *
not applicable








*Regulator: * Australian Securities and Investments Commission
*







*








*Former State/Territory registration details* 
*Former identifier: * 
*Former State/Territory: * 
*







*


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Can you explain the dates as it seems that your alleged partners you have direct contact with telling you very little!!!!!!!!!!!
> screen shot from historical search ABN uber number as you told us since 2012
> *Business name: * Hybrid Cars (HC) Urgent Patient Transfer
> *Status: * Cancelled
> *Registration date: * 20/07/2015
> *Renewal date: * 20/07/2018
> *Cancelled date: * 1/11/2015
> *Cancellation under review:
> Address for service of documents:
> Principal place of business:
> Holder(s) details:
> Debtor representative(s): *
> not applicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notified successor(s): *
> not applicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regulator: * Australian Securities and Investments Commission
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Former State/Territory registration details
> Former identifier:
> Former State/Territory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You still think Uber Australia Pty Ltd is an ambulance company. Too funny.....


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> You still think Uber Australia Pty Ltd is an ambitious lance company. Too funny.....


it is extremely rude to answer a question with a question particularity that my question is valid and you just trying to avoid being find out who you really are.
Are you a mind reader as well as all the other things you are not???
I've asked you to explain the dates not what I think,maybe it will make easer for you to understand.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

Maybe Uber is a branch off of that company. Who knows?

Nothing would surprise me with Uber


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> it is extremely rude to answer a question with a question particularity that my question is valid and you just trying to avoid being find out who you really are.
> Are you a mind reader as well as all the other things you are not???
> I've asked you to explain the dates not what I think,maybe it will make easer for you to understand.


I did not ask a question. I stated what I believe is fact, that you still think Uber Australia Pty Ltd is an ambulance company. Hahahahaha
As for the dates, I have no idea and no interest in asking Uber about it.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> I did not ask a question. I stated what I believe is fact, that you still think Uber Australia Pty Ltd is an ambulance company. Hahahahaha
> As for the dates, I have no idea and no interest in asking Uber about it.


 let me tell you again, I did not asked for your believes,I asked about the dates strictly related to what you had posted

OK Paul,have your way as I suppose there is no explanation coming ....
No one is to be blamed for picking up discrepancy in the post which proves that a poster of a post has no idea except for what is available on the INTERNET to anyone, but trying to "spin" it like one is in the "LOOP" that is laughable as there is the set of dates that proves 2012 was not the year that uber had this ABN number as you stated: "since 2012" 
It is your credibility on line not my.
Have nice day


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> let me tell you again, I did not asked for your believes,I asked about the dates strictly related to what you had posted
> 
> OK Paul,have your way as I suppose there is no explanation coming ....
> No one is to be blamed for picking up discrepancy in the post which proves that a poster of a post has no idea except for what is available on the INTERNET to anyone, but trying to "spin" it like one is in the "LOOP" that is laughable as there is the set of dates that proves 2012 was not the year that uber had this ABN number as you stated: "since 2012"
> It is your credibility on line not my.
> Have nice day


Hahahahaha.... my credibility? Cause I do not give a stuff about dates and yet you think Uber Australia Pty Ltd is an ambulance company.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Hahahahaha.... my credibility? Cause I do not give a stuff about dates and yet you think Uber Australia Pty Ltd is an ambulance company.


How appropriate to answer like you did,you will go far...
why not calling other members of this forum who don't agree with you "stupid" like you were doing before???and let me remind you that you will not find anywhere that I called uber an ambulance campany,so,hey,have nice day.
P.S. I'm considering to complain about you calling people "stupid",how unbecoming of you


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> How appropriate to answer like you did,you will go far...
> why not calling other members of this forum who don't agree with you "stupid" like you were doing before???and let me remind you that you will not find anywhere that I called uber an ambulance campany,so,hey,have nice day


Anyone who thinks Uber Australia Pty Ltd is an ambulance company is stupid.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Anyone who thinks Uber Australia Pty Ltd is an ambulance company is stupid.


what about people who keep repeating that they think that other people think that uber is an ambulance company????
that is you of course!!!!!



Paul Collins said:


> I got an ulcer on my lip and it hurts when I'm laughing.


thanks for repeating my thoughts,as they say that is the best flattery as it come from such well CONNECTED person 
but all this "yada yada" still lives your explanation to my question unanswered!!!!!



ST DYMPHNA son said:


> I got an ulcer on my lip and it hurts when I'm laughing


That is shocking,at least you should acknowledge that you quoting me  
but let me state that you had no permission to use it and you can not claim that via direct contact or any other way it was given to you


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

At least ST DYMPHNA had the audacity to actually look into it. 
When there's suggestive evidence, there's usually a reason for that.


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Guys,slow down,we have to give a benefit of the doubt to Paul,it must have been some mistake...
> What kind of "sicko" would lie and make up stories to whole World as UP is GLOBAL.
> You have my full confidence


Thanks, unless someone was making stuff up. what sort of "sicko" would do that.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> let me tell you again, I did not asked for your believes,I asked about the dates strictly related to what you had posted
> 
> OK Paul,have your way as I suppose there is no explanation coming ....
> No one is to be blamed for picking up discrepancy in the post which proves that a poster of a post has no idea except for what is available on the INTERNET to anyone, but trying to "spin" it like one is in the "LOOP" that is laughable as there is the set of dates that proves 2012 was not the year that uber had this ABN number as you stated: "since 2012"
> It is your credibility on line not my.
> Have nice day


Paul I'm sure message has arrived to you that it is your own doing when you would like impress every member of this forum how you are in the "LOOP" mingling with THE BIG BOYS that it is you who has shown actually how little you are privy too.
Everything you have said is simply to divert from the "stuff up"you committed by the screen shot with uber ABN number.
P.S. So you liked my expression with an ulcer????,maybe there is a hope for you yet 



Paul Collins said:


> Thanks, unless someone was making stuff up. what sort of "sicko" would do that.


you are welcome


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Paul I'm sure message has arrived to you that it is your own doing when you would like impress every member of this forum how you are in the "LOOP" mingling with THE BIG BOYS that it is you who has shown actually how little you are privy too.
> Everything you have said is simply to divert from the "stuff up"you committed by the screen shot with uber ABN number.
> P.S. So you liked my expression with an ulcer????,maybe there is a hope for you yet
> 
> you are welcome


What stuff up? I pointed out Uber Australia Pty Ltd ABN and it is correct, even if some think it is an ambulance company or a horse.
Privy to? I would not waste my or Uber's time on verification of something I already know and something of little or no importance at all.
I get it that other drivers feel pissed that they do not have the level of access that I do to Uber managment, but then again with comments like yours and others it is of little wonder really.
You are welcome.



AvengingxxAngel said:


> At least ST DYMPHNA had the audacity to actually look into it.
> When there's suggestive evidence, there's usually a reason for that.


He/she did not 'look into it' at all.
Suggestive evidence of what? That Uber Australia Pty Ltd had and cancelled a trading name? No evidence in that at all and it certainly does not lead to any evidence that Uber AU is an ambulance company or a horse.

When presented with actual evidence, some will choose not to believe.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> What stuff up? I pointed out Uber Australia Pty Ltd ABN and it is correct, even if some think it is an ambulance company or a horse.
> Privy to? I would not waste my or Uber's time on verification of something I already know and something of little or no importance at all.
> I get it that other drivers feel pissed that they do not have the level of access that I do to Uber managment, but then again with comments like yours and others it is of little wonder really.
> You are welcome.


Paul,just listen to yourself,why complicate,just admit that that you were too fast and you have "stuffed up".Of course that uber could have ABN number from 2012,this is not consequential,your "bad luck" was that you did not check "history tab" with the ambulance and it was picked up.Have some modesty and thank me for letting you use my phrase with the ulcer and get some sense of humour


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Paul,just listen to yourself,why complicate,just admit that that you were too fast and you have "stuffed up".Of course that uber could have ABN number from 2012,this is not consequential,your "bad luck" was that you did not check "history tab" with the ambulance and it was picked up.Have some modesty and thank me for letting you use my phrase with the ulcer and get some sense of humour


Trading name, not ABN registration. You know the difference, right?

This has been amusing and only serves that. In closing Uber Australia Pty Ltd is 100% owned by Raiser, is GST registered and pays tax in Australia. 
Drivers contract to Raiser and they are now paying the GST on their fees from July 1 due to the Netflix tax when drivers do not provide their abn details to Uber. 
I suppose the real question is if Raiser are also paying the GST where drivers have not provided their ABN on the actual fare (inc Uber fees)? On that I am not sure. One would think that they have to.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> What stuff up? I pointed out Uber Australia Pty Ltd ABN and it is correct, even if some think it is an ambulance company or a horse.
> Privy to? I would not waste my or Uber's time on verification of something I already know and something of little or no importance at all.
> I get it that other drivers feel pissed that they do not have the level of access that I do to Uber managment, but then again with comments like yours and others it is of little wonder really.
> You are welcome.
> 
> He/she did not 'look into it' at all.
> Suggestive evidence of what? That Uber Australia Pty Ltd had and cancelled a trading name? No evidence in that at all and it certainly does not lead to any evidence that Uber AU is an ambulance company or a horse.
> 
> When presented with actual evidence, some will choose not to believe.
> 
> This has been amusing and only serves that. In closing Uber Australia Pty Ltd is 100% owned by Raiser, is GST registered and pays tax in Australia.
> Drivers contract to Raiser and they are now paying the GST on their fees from July 1 due to the Netflix tax when drivers do not provide their abn details to Uber.
> I suppose the real question is if Raiser are also paying the GST where drivers have not provided their ABN on the actual fare (inc Uber fees)? On that I am not sure. One would think that they have to.
> 
> View attachment 167217


same as you,but I went too the webside again,looked at it and saw the history tab


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> same as you,but I went too the webside again,looked at it and saw the history tab


Dear me...
Trading name, not ABN registration. You know the difference, right?
It appears you do not.
I made no mistake in my post listing Uber AU abn. My only mistake since then was feeding the trolls. I am out of hay, so the trolls will just have to stave from now on.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Trading name, not ABN registration. You know the difference, right?
> 
> This has been amusing and only serves that. In closing Uber Australia Pty Ltd is 100% owned by Raiser, is GST registered and pays tax in Australia.
> Drivers contract to Raiser and they are now paying the GST on their fees from July 1 due to the Netflix tax when drivers do not provide their abn details to Uber.
> I suppose the real question is if Raiser are also paying the GST where drivers have not provided their ABN on the actual fare (inc Uber fees)? On that I am not sure. One would think that they have to.


Paul,Paul,Paul......listen,listen,listen and read again how you put the screen shot without thinking or checking

Paul,just listen to yourself,why complicate,just admit that that you were too fast and you have "stuffed up".Of course that uber could have ABN number from 2012,this is not consequential,your "bad luck" was that you did not check "history tab" with the ambulance and it was picked up.Have some modesty and thank me for letting you use my phrase with the ulcer and get some sense of humour










Paul,that is Uber,no bull,you can check it under Sydney forum photo daily downloads and look for the dates,it was there long before this thread



Paul Collins said:


> Trading name, not ABN registration. You know the difference, right?
> 
> This has been amusing and only serves that. In closing Uber Australia Pty Ltd is 100% owned by Raiser, is GST registered and pays tax in Australia.
> Drivers contract to Raiser and they are now paying the GST on their fees from July 1 due to the Netflix tax when drivers do not provide their abn details to Uber.
> I suppose the real question is if Raiser are also paying the GST where drivers have not provided their ABN on the actual fare (inc Uber fees)? On that I am not sure. One would think that they have to.


Paul, UberDriverAU has knowledge beyond believe as the tax and GST is concerned,he could help you I'm sure


----------

